# Sturmey Archer Chrome Style Sportshift Shifter Cover



## rfeagleye (Jul 5, 2021)

If anyone has one of these style Sturmey Archer Sportshift covers that is NOS they would sell I could use it to make a shifter complete. PM me if you have one you would sell, thanks!


----------



## 100bikes (Jul 11, 2021)

I have the one that is labeled  Twinshift  5 speed.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 26, 2021)

Bump to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 27, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 13, 2021)

Still looking for one or two of these...


----------



## xochi0603 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello, I have a very nice used one. Will post pics this weekend. Thanks Bob


----------



## xochi0603 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, here's some pics. Some with flash & some w/o - cover has small crack @ screw hole. $60 for the cover only or $100 for everything. Plus shipping


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 20, 2021)

Sorry just saw your reply! Thanks for the offer but I am hoping to find one without any cracks for the shifter I am building. Thanks though!


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 2, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 6, 2021)

Bump to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 30, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 7, 2022)

Bump to the top...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 17, 2022)

Back up for Friday...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 6, 2022)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 15, 2022)

Back up...


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 27, 2022)

Bump...


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 17, 2022)

Another bump...


----------

